# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  2020ς

## Polyneikos

*2020

**IFBB - ΠΟΣΔ

**ΙFBB ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2020 (17 Μαϊου, Kλειστό Γήπεδο Μοσχάτου) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ !*

*IFBB International 3ο Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2020 (22-24 Mαϊου, Ναύπλιο) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ!*

*IFBB Elite Pro Nafplio 2020 (23-25 Μαϊου, Ναύπλιο) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ!*


*
WABBA International

**WABBA International Διαγωνισμός Μαϊου 2020 (31 Μαϊου, Novotel) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ !*

*WABBA Greece 2020 (29 Noεμβρίου, Αθήνα) - Ακυρώθηκε!*

*
ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF
**
*

*ΝΑC Hellas
*
*ΝAC Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2020 (9 Mαϊου , Αθήνα) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ!*



*WABBA World


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2021

**IFBB - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.*

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2021 (26 Σεπτεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2022

**IFBB - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.*
*
Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Fitness Challenge 2022 (9 Iανουαρίου, Ν. Ικόνιο Περάματος)

**Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος 2022 (28-30 Μάϊου, Ορεστιάδα)*

*ΠΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2022 (15-16 Οκτωβρίου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)*


*
WABBA GREECE

**WABBA Greece Διαγωνισμός 2022 (5 Ιουνίου, Novotel) - Ακυρώθηκε!*




*GRΑND PRIX - ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΙ*
*
Mr Oδύσσεια 2022 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Novotel)

**Wabbathlon 2022 (5 Nοεμβρίου, Λευκωσία)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2023
*

*IFBB - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.
*

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2023 (8-9 Απριλίου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)

**Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος "Μr Μακεδονία" 2023 (13 & 14 Μαΐου, Αλεξάνδρεια)*
*
**Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Μr Κρήτη 2023 (27 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)*




*GRΑND PRIX - ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΙ
*
*Bournazos Classic 2023 (Μαϊος, Αθήνα)*

----------

